# This was fun



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Last saturday i decided to hit the lake early and try to catch at least one of each my favorites. Started off early in a spot that always has a good bass, tossed a plastic worm and show nuff he was there, and he had a buddy! 2 bass both about 2.5#s each. Switched to the bream buster and worms. Caught several decent bream and 3 or 4 good eating channel cats. While slashing around bream fishing i spotted a big treetop in 10’ of water on my podunk fish finder. Backed off and tossed a jig thru it and my first fish was a 15.5” crappie. Caught 3 more and headed back by 10. Love it when a plan comes together! Before and after pics below


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

That's a fine looking platter of fish. I love fried fish, but try not to eat it too often.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*That looks tasty !!!*

Looks tasty. All you need is a cool glass full of something cold.....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE mess of fish!

I like you cooked some fins on. those tails are like potato chips.

Jim


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going on protest Kevin, your use of gender specific pronouns fer the fish are disgusting!!! If the fish doesn't specifically TELL you what gender they are, YOU MUST REFER TO THEM AS THEY!!! It's not a he or she unless they identify as one!!! Get it straight!!!


phewwwwww been watching too many stupid liberal videos on youtube!!!! hahaha


Awesome plate of he/she fishes brother!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'm going on protest Kevin, your use of gender specific pronouns fer the fish are disgusting!!! If the fish doesn't specifically TELL you what gender they are, YOU MUST REFER TO THEM AS THEY!!! It's not a he or she unless they identify as one!!! Get it straight!!!
> 
> 
> phewwwwww been watching too many stupid liberal videos on youtube!!!! hahaha
> ...




You worried about hurting the fishs feelings or someone here who aint sure what they identify as?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Now that’s fine! Way to go Kevin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> You worried about hurting the fishs feelings or someone here who aint sure what they identify as?



Both!!!:whistling::thumbsup: hahahaha


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you didn't put those in your wicker basket steamer 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> glad you didn't put those in your wicker basket steamer
> 
> sent from my sm-n920v using tapatalk




bamboo!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cooked to perfection...........


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Kevin, I have to admit that looks really good.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Cooked to perfection...........




Always better cleaned & cooked right on the bank. Started a diet today so fried fish is out. Gotta drop that blood pressure, cholesterol and get some weight off these knees.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Always better cleaned & cooked right on the bank. Started a diet today so fried fish is out. Gotta drop that blood pressure, cholesterol and get some weight off these knees.


I've lost 37 pounds in 6 months on the Atkins Diet. if you are motivated it's not so bad. I lost motivation a month ago... I still limit carbs big time and have not gained a pound.

I HIGHLY recommend the Atkin's Diet. I stayed on the 20 gram limit for 5 months. I lost fat and weight quickly. 

I got bored and decided to see if I could "cheat" and maintain my weight. The answer is YES... I cheat by a couple IPA beers a day, a piece of toast for breakfast (half the carbs are in crust, cut the crust away...), maybe a half a baked potato instead of a whole baked potato... 

NO sugars, like Cola,(I was addicted to Coca Cola... I went cold turkey on January 1) sweets...

I was dedicated for 6 months, lost a LOT of weight... kept it off so far, and always look and ask about sugars and carbs.

But I'm that guy who can deny myself stuff in the name of a diet.

6 weeks ago I lost my motivation. But I "limited" my carb intake to 100 grams per day. I have kept the weight off.

There's a science behind a low carb diet. You put your body into "ketosis". The body normally uses carbohydrates for fuel. If you deny the body of carbs, it looks elsewhere for fuel. Next choice is fat. 



I saw results in 2 week

Jim

The Average Daily Allowance for carbs is 300 grams. On my diet, I watched carefully and ate 20 grams of carbs (there's an app for that).

On "maintenance" you're allowed 100 grams per day for the rest of your life.

Is it hard? I was motivated for 5 months so NO... Then yes, I sorta gave up counting carbs, but I knew after 5 months what a baked potato, or an IPA beer cost in carbs... I can know guess and know to keep me at 100 grams per day.

(A piece of bread might be 12 carbs. If you cut off the crust it's half that...)

Yep, I'm a BIG fan of the Atkins Diet


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My Mom would kick your but for them cats, she loves the small ones. Great job on the fish


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

That was a "stud" spec......I think. No malicious gender bias intended. And, yes, fine looking mess of fried, mouth-watering fish. I nearly bit a hole in my screen. Also an "Amen" on the low carb diet. I been on it since June, lost 12 pounds. Try to stay under 30 carbs a day, no sugar.


----------

